# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Genetics >  AI Workbench, genetic plaform, Deep Genomics Inc., Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Deep Genomics Inc.

deepgenomics.com/platform

----------


## Airicist

Deep Genomics introduction

Dec 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI-driven Deep Genomics gets $180M to turn biology into informational medicines"
Softbank led the Series C round of funding for Deep Genomics, a startup that applies its artificial intelligence technology to all aspects of discovering and developing new drugs. The Deep Genomics platform has yielded 10 programs; CEO Brendan Frey aims to advance four of them to the clinic in two years, all while tripling the company’s pipeline.

by Frank Vinluan
July 28, 2021

----------

